# W-LAN AccessPoint und Repeater



## server (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar folgendes:

Um ein ca. 30 m entferntes Gebäude auch mit Internet versorgen zu können, habe ich mir zwei Stück W-LAN Access Points von TP-Link gekauft (TP-Link TL-WA601G W-LAN Access Point 108 MBit).

Der erste AccessPoint ist an den Switch angeschlossen, ich habe den AP konfiguriert, eine SSID eingestellt und ein Passwort gesetzt. Soweit funktioniert dieser AP auch, man kann sich mit Passwort verbinden und bekommt vom DHCP Server eine IP und kann ins Internet.

Da aber wie erwartet die Distanz (vermutlich auch wegen der Wände dazwischen) zu groß ist, habe ich den zweiten AP als Repeater konfiguriert. Dazu muss man die MAC-Adresse des ersten auswählen und dann die Einstellungen speichern. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kann man dann nicht mehr auf den AP zugreifen, da er ja als Repeater fungiert.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass selbst wenn ich den Repeater dort anstecke, wo man laut Laptop noch 2 Striche bei der Signalstärke des W-Lans hat, sich die Signalstärke nicht ändert, und auch nicht die Reichweite...

Habe ich etwas falsch eingestellt oder etwas vergessen?

So wie es momentan ist, ist der Repeater also quasi umsonst, da sich damit weder die Reichweite vergrößert noch die Übertragungsrate.

Zudem musste ich feststellen, dass nicht alle Notebooks gleich sensibel sind.
Während mein IBM/Lenovo das W-LAN im 30 m entfernten Gebäude erkennt und dort immerhin 1 Mbit/s erreicht, findet der Access Point dort wenn man ihn konfiguriert den anderen AP bzw. dessen Netzwerk nicht. Ein HP Notebook konnte ebenfalls das Netzwerk nicht finden....

Danke für Hilfe / Anregungen / Tipps....


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Keine Ahnung ob es hilft bzw. überhaupt in Betracht kommt, aber Du weisst dass Dein AP im Repeater-Modus WPA/WPA2 nicht unterstützt?
Evtl. könnte hier ja schon das Problem liegen (unterschiedlich Konfiguration der Übertragungsmodi)



server hat gesagt.:


> Zudem musste ich feststellen, dass nicht alle Notebooks gleich sensibel sind.


Ist normal, sind ja schliesslich auch unterschiedliche Geräte (welche sicherlich auch unterschiedliche Antennen besitzen). 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

